# Effective Strategy for Grubs



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

In the past I’ve only had Merit applied the end of June/ beginning of July. I recently had insect damage that wasn’t treated soon enough.

Is it wise to apply GrubEx or Dylox in April and Merit the appropriate time? Does anybody do that? I’m open to suggestions.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

I find it curious that sod web worm is not listed as a Merit pest. They say white worm.??


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The answer is linked in the top post of this thread and in the cool season guide. 









Grub Control


If you plan to use Scotts GrubEx for preventive grub control, now is a good time to apply it. This MSU article states that its active ingredient (chlorantraniliprole 0.08%) should be applied between April 1 and May 30 for best results. This is a couple months earlier than the recommended timing...




www.thelawnforum.com


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

The MSU article is great! I have read it many times.


MSU on grubs


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I have read the article a few times and have it bookmarked. I was just generally curious if people do more than one application of one product.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

I put down Acelepryn G last week in may or first week in June. I put it down June 4th this year. I switched to this because of the bees and it supposed to last all year. I used to use Merit. Found it to need multiple apps. 
I did not need multiple apps of Acelapryn.

Also 5 years ago I put down Milky Spore it has helped as well.


----------

